# where can I find some good wood?



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys,
I've been planing on building a new dresser and bed frame for my wife, and would like to use white oak. The problem is,if I go to home depot,or lowes it's gonna cost me way more than it should and most likely I won't get the thickness I'd want.plus,it's a 60 mile drive one way.I've looked around to see what I can find locally,but all the mom and pop lumber yards are framing pine only. Does anybody have an online supplier they'd recommend,or better yet a yard that I can drive to and pick over the wood myself? All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You don't say if you can process rough cut or not. If you can look for a mill in the area that can dry the stuff under cover or in a kiln. you want water content of 8-12% I am checking out a source that charges 1.00-1.50 a board foot. Nearly all the wood I use I get rought cut, one reason is a friend lets me have some oak and walnut for special projects like the flag case,


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Keep an eye on www.craigslist.com
Some good deals pop up there.


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> You don't say if you can process rough cut or not. If you can look for a mill in the area that can dry the stuff under cover or in a kiln. you want water content of 8-12% I am checking out a source that charges 1.00-1.50 a board foot. Nearly all the wood I use I get rought cut, one reason is a friend lets me have some oak and walnut for special projects like the flag case,


hey jerry.
Well,at the moment,I don't have a planer.I do plan on getting one before the end of the year. that and a smoothing plane. I have a number 4 stanley, but as you probably know,I need a little more than that.I've been looking for a mill in the area,but can't seem to locate one. plenty of lumber yards,but like I said before, all pine for building houses. I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row before I start building. At the moment,all my free time is used remodeling my mother in law's house.I've just about finished the bathroom, and then I've got to square away the wiring,and then I'll be making some kitchen cabinets,and an Island,then a 8' dining table,along with some built ins.
Oh,by the way, I've been doing most of my work with no work shed. I've been either working in the living room, which has no furniture at the moment because we're using another room for that because of the electricity,or the front porch.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

all10fingers said:


> hey jerry.
> Well,at the moment,I don't have a planer.I do plan on getting one before the end of the year. that and a smoothing plane. I have a number 4 stanley, but as you probably know,I need a little more than that.I've been looking for a mill in the area,but can't seem to locate one. plenty of lumber yards,but like I said before, all pine for building houses. I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row before I start building. At the moment,all my free time is used remodeling my mother in law's house.I've just about finished the bathroom, and then I've got to square away the wiring,and then I'll be making some kitchen cabinets,and an Island,then a 8' dining table,along with some built ins.
> Oh,by the way, I've been doing most of my work with no work shed. I've been either working in the living room, which has no furniture at the moment because we're using another room for that because of the electricity,or the front porch.


I do not have a Jointer either but do use a jig on my Table saw that acts like a jointer. You can use hand planes to plane down the tops if you do not have a thickness planer. 

When I built my wooden workbench I used a hand plane to level the top. It took me about 3 hrs but the job got done.


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I do not have a Jointer either but do use a jig on my Table saw that acts like a jointer. You can use hand planes to plane down the tops if you do not have a thickness planer.
> 
> When I built my wooden workbench I used a hand plane to level the top. It took me about 3 hrs but the job got done.


hey dan.
So how is your jig set up? Are you using a dado blade or making a lot of passes w/a single blade?I'm assuming you built a tall fence to hold wide boards vertical while you run them down. What's the thickest board you've jointed like that?As far as hand planes go,I've got a #4 stanley right now. I'm gonna get a thickness planer before I buy any more hand planes.I love hand planes,but by the time I get 2 more of those I could easily buy a thickness planer. It'll probably be a christmas gift from the wifey. Do you happen to know of anybody who takes orders online for hardwood?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

all10fingers said:


> hey dan.
> So how is your jig set up? Are you using a dado blade or making a lot of passes w/a single blade?I'm assuming you built a tall fence to hold wide boards vertical while you run them down. What's the thickest board you've jointed like that?As far as hand planes go,I've got a #4 stanley right now. I'm gonna get a thickness planer before I buy any more hand planes.I love hand planes,but by the time I get 2 more of those I could easily buy a thickness planer. It'll probably be a christmas gift from the wifey. Do you happen to know of anybody who takes orders online for hardwood?


Why not try Keith at Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

all10fingers said:


> hey dan.
> So how is your jig set up? Are you using a dado blade or making a lot of passes w/a single blade?I'm assuming you built a tall fence to hold wide boards vertical while you run them down. What's the thickest board you've jointed like that?As far as hand planes go,I've got a #4 stanley right now. I'm gonna get a thickness planer before I buy any more hand planes.I love hand planes,but by the time I get 2 more of those I could easily buy a thickness planer. It'll probably be a christmas gift from the wifey. Do you happen to know of anybody who takes orders online for hardwood?


Here is a thread I did on it for you to read and look at.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/14153-convert-your-tablesaw-into-jointer.html

My fence is about 5" tall but you are limited to the width of board due to the blade height.

I bought a Delta portable thickness planer and really like it and it cost me $219.00 when the House of Tools was in business. 

TP305 Delta 12-1/2" Portable Planer - Mike's Tools


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Woodfinder :: Find Sources for Hardwood Lumber, Exotic Wood, Veneer, Sawmill Services and Other Woods such as Tonewoods, Recycled Lumber& Salvaged Wood, Carving Stock and Turning Blanks.

Enter your zip code and a driving radius. Or if you absolutely can't drive the distances, then try Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com but be advised, the shipping can kill any deal.


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

And the Gates of Heaven open!Thanks to everyone.I haven't found a single link that wasn't useful.AND,I found a yard that has a VERY large selection within 50 miles.I'm headed over there this weekend.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Rob, Thanks for the link to woodfinder. It is so way cool..... and a great way to start my week. Through that link I found a great sawmill/lumber yard that is less than 5 miles over the hill. From their web site there are some gorgeous woods that are all locally harvested.

Since I will be working on small projects I'm gonna give them a call and see what cutoffs they may have.... or project packs. Now I need a bandsaw for sure..... um.... one that works. I got a freebie last week but it's old, no manual available from Black & Decker and I know absolutely nothing about that kind of tool.

Who knows, maybe they'll even give a senior citizian discount to an old fart like me. <very big grin>

Living in the rural hills of northwestern PA I was beginning to feel like "water, water everywhere....." only about wood.

Truly a new has dawned. Thank you again.



rwyoung said:


> Woodfinder :: Find Sources for Hardwood Lumber, Exotic Wood, Veneer, Sawmill Services and Other Woods such as Tonewoods, Recycled Lumber& Salvaged Wood, Carving Stock and Turning Blanks.
> 
> Enter your zip code and a driving radius. Or if you absolutely can't drive the distances, then try Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com but be advised, the shipping can kill any deal.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Barb I know the elated feeeling you have experienced after finding a good place to buy wood.

I found a place in my city where they sell at wholesale prices. I just picked up a piece of Hard Maple at $4.57/bd ft. This price is half of what I usually used to pay and the selection is second to none. 

I will ask if they will lket me take a few pictures and post them later in the future.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I have found the best way to find lumber sources, is to visit your local cabinet shops. They know where the best deals are. Do a Google search for hardwood suppliers, not lumber!
Good luck


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

all10fingers said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been planing on building a new dresser and bed frame for my wife, and would like to use white oak. The problem is,if I go to home depot,or lowes it's gonna cost me way more than it should and most likely I won't get the thickness I'd want.plus,it's a 60 mile drive one way.I've looked around to see what I can find locally,but all the mom and pop lumber yards are framing pine only. Does anybody have an online supplier they'd recommend,or better yet a yard that I can drive to and pick over the wood myself? All suggestions appreciated.


Try this site for exoctic and standard wood online:

Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The October issue of Wood magazine page 72 has an article on savaging old lumber, it gives a few suggestions from remodeling sites to pallets. 

We are going up to see my sister-in-law, her husband is retired Dr. and is into woodworking and has a source of rough cut from Apple to Walnut running 1.00-1.50abf I will check it out this year and if it is good may swing by next summer with the 14' trailer and pick up a load.


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jerry did you ever look through this. If you call some of the guys in here that sell lumber they all have friends that sell as well and I have gotten some great QSRO and other hardwoods from this paper. This is the online edition of the Ga. Farmers & Consumers Bulletin., 

Ads


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> The October issue of Wood magazine page 72 has an article on savaging old lumber.


Many a true word spoken in jest !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jerry, Here,s some more in Ga., 1x6---1x12 CYPRESS AND POPLAR BOARDS


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Just returned from the southern Oregon coast. Went there looking for Myrtlewood for a small chest for my grand daughter.

My favorite sawmill is virtually out of business so I had to find a different supplier.

If you need Myrtlewood, maple burl, other native hardwoods of the west coast, I suggest you try:

WWW.highwestwood.com

They have good supply at reasonable prices.


----------

